# Rappahannock River Fishing Holes & Info



## awesley (Jul 12, 2004)

Been keeping the boat in Hampton Roads for several years and loved it. I must say the fishing down there is a blast. Unfortunately the drive was starting getting to me since I live about 2hrs away in Fredericksburg. Decided to move it a bit closer just off the Rappahannock River but I have no idea where the fish are. If anyone can share what you may know it would be great. Any good spots? Bouys? Reefs? Good holes? I can look up this info online but it would be great to hear from the locals first hand. What species are targeted? I'm assuming the closer you head to the bay the better. Does it compare to Hampton Roads? Bluefish Rock? The Hump? Back River Reef? Thanks in advance.


----------

